# Where can I get one?



## GuntherHess (Jun 14, 2010)

Durn if I had one of these I wouldnt have to get up in the middle of the night[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 14, 2010)

Really?  Highest Award at the International Medical and Sanitary Exhibition? Really? []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 14, 2010)

I wonder if they had someone demonstrating how effective it is.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 14, 2010)

now I know where the term poop chute came from[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 15, 2010)

Actually, it make me feel kind of sad that people had to go through this back then.  I guess we can just look back at it and laugh.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't think the pipe is big enough...

 I think the term "poop chute" came from midevil times for the chutes in the castle that directed waste from the privy to the mote or wherever they had it directed.  But that's just a guess.


----------



## Anthonicia (Jun 15, 2010)

No, you've got it all wrong...  It was in the country song "Poop schute and boogey".  Everyone knows the words right?  Get down turn around, go to town, Poot chute boogy!!!

 I don't remember the artist. []


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 15, 2010)

That would be Brooks and Dunn.  Was at #1 for like 11 weeks or so back in the early '90s.  Think I got the album around here somewhere...


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 15, 2010)

Here is a medieval bathroom.  Right into the local water source.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 15, 2010)

Ya I saw a nice toilet chute at Chillon Castle in Switzerland http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7c/Chillon-castle-winter.jpg
 Supposedly it added to the invader discouraging ability of the moats.


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 15, 2010)

Those that did not have a moat or moving water would have a pit.  Every so often someone would have to go down and clean it out.  Bad time to be low man on the totem pole.


----------



## Wangan (Jun 15, 2010)

Especially since bottles were not invented yet![]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 15, 2010)

I think glass containers have been blown since the 1st century BC?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 16, 2010)

WWI stirred things up industrial wise. Wars always seem to impact manufacturing and technology.


----------



## Wangan (Jun 16, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> I think glass containers have been blown since the 1st century BC?


 

 Wow! Cool!Bottles are way older than I thought.I thought most everything was alabaster and clay back then. Then diggin the castle pit would have been "new stuff" for them anyway.[&o] New crap too![:'(][X(]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 16, 2010)

The Romans made some pretty nice glass.


----------

